# وإياك



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

الذي اعرفه ان كلمة ( إياك ) معناها للتحذير وما شابه وهي ضمير منفصل

ولكن هنا مامعناها 

يقول الشاعر

ورُحت وإياك في نشوةٍ
مجوسية الليل دون احتساب

مع التوضيح 

وشكراً


----------



## akhooha

أظن أن كلمة "وإياك" تُكتب غلط.  فهناك كلمة "وَيّا" المصرية ومعناها هي"مع"٠
ورُحت وَيّاك في نشوة = ورُحت معك في نشوة ٠​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

إيّاك من الضمائر المنفصلة، مبنيٌّ في محلّ نصب على أنّه مفعول به، نحو: إياك نعبد

في اللهجة المغربية نقول "مشيت أنا وياك": "ذهبت أنا وإياك"، أي "أنا وأنت"ن
هذا يبين لنا أن أصل الجملة المصرية: "رحت وياك" هو "رحت أنا وإياك" يعني "أنا وأنت"ن
ملاحظة: يجوز حتى في الفصحى حذف "أنا" والإقتصار على "وإياك" فقط: "ذهبت وإياك"ن

​


----------



## A doctor

هذا الذي كنت اريده

فكان ببالي انه عندما تكون ( اياك ) بمعنى ( معاك ) ليس معنىً فصيح


----------

